# Why are the ingrdients in our food so different in the U.S. than in other countries?



## rkunsaw (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2014)

I just read this...wow!!


http://www.100daysofrealfood.com/20...s-with-ingredients-banned-in-other-countries/


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 11, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I just read this...wow!!
> 
> 
> http://www.100daysofrealfood.com/20...s-with-ingredients-banned-in-other-countries/



Thanks holly, I've read some of this before. Our big food companies have too much power over politicians and don't care what happens to our health as long as they make higher profits.

I seldom eat out or buy much processed food since I grow my own vegetables, but it's impossible to avoid all the junk they sell as food. I really feel for those who are not able to grow a garden.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 15, 2014)

A bit of an eye opener isn't it? I assumed that most of the countries in the West would have similar ingredients.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, as to chocolate and other things, taste tests have shown different acquired tastes plays a role sometimes. Food is sometimes geared to the taste buds of the locale.
My spouse, an American, swears Pepsi is different and even Canadian artificial sweetener. She still buys some specific products in the USA for the taste.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 15, 2014)

If a person carefully read the label of ingredients on most of our processed foods, and then looked up those ingredients on the Internet, they would probably think about becoming a "Organic Vegetarian".  Farm products are full of pesticide and fertilizer residues, Meat is full of steroids and growth hormones, fish/seafood is loaded with pollutants, and the factories lace their products with any number of "enhancements" so as to increase their profits.  The jury is still out on the long term effects of some of these Genetic Modified seeds that most farmers are now using.  About the Only time I feel I am eating something really safe is when we pick our fresh vegetables out of our garden.  

The one that really cracks me up is "artificial sweeteners", such as used in sugar substitutes and Diet Soda.  Most of that junk contains Aspartame....I buy some every year and scatter it around our decks...it is the Best Ant Poison I have ever found.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey in 15th century the lifespan was 40 give or take..today....! We can't be doing too badly.

As for food stuffs, wash it well, cook it well, and if it's 'certified' then stop worrying.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't think we use as many additives as in US; no GM crops as yet....I only use sugar!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 15, 2014)

[]Doo[]Der said:


> Hey in 15th century the lifespan was 40 give or take..today....! We can't be doing too badly.
> 
> As for food stuffs, wash it well, cook it well, and if it's 'certified' then stop worrying.



That's true...lifespans have increased substantially in the past 100+ years....largely due to far better hygeine, and medical improvements.  However, most "experts" expect life expectancy to reduce in the future as Obesity, from eating junk food, sedentary lifestyles, and the side effects of Prescription Drugs begin to take their respective tolls.


----------

